# deeper storage?



## akirk (22 Jan 2022)

I have a bench across the end of the workshop which has space underneath in which I need to maximise storage…
space is 770mm high / 580mm deep / 2090mm long
ideally I would buy tool chests from Halfords or similar, but they are generally less than 400mm deep which seems a waste of space…
what alternatives are there? I would like a mix of drawer heights and don’t want to have the storage more than one deep…


----------



## mikej460 (22 Jan 2022)

You might find this a useful idea
Affordable and easy to build accurate workbench router table - YouTube


----------



## Sideways (22 Jan 2022)

You might consider making drawers to fit.
This is 120cm wide by 60cm deep. It's hanging on a pair of ball bearing slides that let the whole depth of the shelf pull out. 100Kg rated / pair and cost about £20 something on ebay.





With a long bench like yours, maybe a central divider and 1 metre wide drawers either side.
I used some metal to frame it but no need to do that.


----------



## akirk (22 Jan 2022)

thank you - will look at that video, and then those drawer runners, reckon it shouldnt be too hard to make!


----------



## Ollie78 (23 Jan 2022)

Full extension runners and custom drawers will be so much better than a Halfrauds toolbox. 
Probably cheaper too.

Ollie


----------



## MARK.B. (24 Jan 2022)

As said above  building your own custom storage will allow you to maximize as much of the space available as possible, and i bet it will be a lot nicer and more durable than shop bought. Get all your drawer/cupboard fronts etc from one piece of ply so it all matches


----------



## gmgmgm (24 Jan 2022)

akirk, you might find kitchen drawers carcasses/runners fit the space perfectly? I think the IKEA ones are slightly shorter, and might fit into 580mm depth.


----------



## akirk (24 Jan 2022)

Some great ideas- building my own would be ideal - if a bit scary (I am far less experienced than most on here!) but looking at kitchen units might indeed be a good idea - the only worry is that they are not very strong… I currently have a mic of small chest of drawers in that space but they are not coping with the weight in them - which is why I was thinking of the metal Halfords type drawers


----------



## Sheptonphil (25 Jan 2022)

akirk said:


> Some great ideas- building my own would be ideal - if a bit scary (I am far less experienced than most on here!) but looking at kitchen units might indeed be a good idea - the only worry is that they are not very strong… I currently have a mic of small chest of drawers in that space but they are not coping with the weight in them - which is why I was thinking of the metal Halfords type drawers



I built the same setup in the making of my current workshop 18 months ago. 

These are built from B&Q carcasse, full extension slides. The carcasses are rock solid and take all the weight in the drawers and used as a working bench.

Drawers are made from 9mm ply sides, 6mm ply base let into groove around perimeter, faced off with 18mm ply front with inset handles. Factory drawers are pants compared to home made.
The sides were made using the 1/4 1/4 1/4 method all cut with a 6mm wide kerf blade in a table saw. The same blade made the slots to let the base into the sides. 

These hold a terrific amount, fully organised. There are four slim drawers, one med, and one deep drawer in each bay. If done again, I’d do exactly the same setup, a great mix of storage sizes





























.


----------



## akirk (25 Jan 2022)

I remember your build - looks fantastic and is perhaps the best combination of off the shelf and bespoke built...


----------



## MARK.B. (25 Jan 2022)

Nice looking units there Phil,very neat indeed and like those drawer pulls


----------



## Sheptonphil (25 Jan 2022)

MARK.B. said:


> Nice looking units there Phil,very neat indeed and like those drawer pulls


Thanks, the last thing I wanted was protruding handles that I’d knock into constantly. These were 45mm round flush at 30p each off eBay. Made a block jig for the pillar drill and they were easy to drill in the right place without measuring.


----------

